# UK and Irish field dog photos from the 1920's and on



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I came across these on Facebook. There is a group called Working Golden Retrievers. One of the UK members posted these and told me I could share them. Have fun! Note the names of the dogs and look for those names in your pedigrees.


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

There are some great clips/photos that come up in that FB group. Thanks for posting


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Those are cool
Thanks for sharing


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

That is such an interesting group to be a part of, I really like the looks of the field goldens over there!


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

People having fun with their goldens...it do not get better than that!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

There are some familiar names from deep in my pedigrees. It's surprising how the dogs still look similar to their ancestors.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

There is a reason my Buffy's face looks like Holway Zest.


----------

